#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Marokaanse Meiden in de prositutie!!

## Center Parcs

Het valt mij op dat er steeds marokaanse meiden als prositutuee gaan werken bij ons in Utrecht zie je veel van de meiden werken.

En je ziet steeds meer marokaanse meiden met negers gaan ( niet dat ik daar wat tegen heb) en met turkse jongens of hollanders gaan.

Komt dat nou door dat wij anders tegen sex aan kijken en niet kunnen accepteren dat een meid soms geen maagd is zonder dat ze een hoer is.

Natuurlijk ik heb makkelijk praten want ik heb geen zus.

Maar volgens mij moeten wij het gewoon accepteren dat een meid ook sex heeft gehad.

In ieder geval voor mij zal het geen probleem zijn als ik een marokaanse meisje tegen kom en ze is geen maagd meer ( en nu zullen jullie het allemaal hebben over een afgelikte boterham) maar als we zo blijven redeneren dan zijn alle meiden of weg of ze werken als hoer.


Trouwens je ziet het steeds meer dat ze met negers gaan vraag me toch af waarom en hoe komt dat

----------


## 888

Ik zag vorige keer ook een bloedmooie Marokkaanse dame met een neger.

Maar hoe weet je dat? Dat steeds meer dames voor dat vak kiezen?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ik zag vorige keer ook een bloedmooie Marokkaanse dame met een neger.
> 
> Maar hoe weet je dat? Dat steeds meer dames voor dat vak kiezen?*



Hoererij is geen vak.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Hoererij is geen vak.*


Is wel definitief een vak/beroep geworden.

----------


## gelderse

Ze zijn tegenwoordig veel te matrialistisch.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Is wel definitief een vak/beroep geworden.*


Sorry ik kan me niet herinneren dat mijn mening is veranderd.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door gelderse_ 
> *Ze zijn tegenwoordig veel te matrialistisch.*


Ook insluisen door Loverboys. Want zo'n meid heeft dan geen leven meer. Is helaas geen weg terug. Daarom pleit ik 100% respect voor de meiden.

----------


## AdamX

ik denk dat de meeste die dat doen gedwongen worden door hun loverboys nadat ze ontmaagd werden door hun loverboy. helaas zijn deze meiden dom bezig door fout na fout te maken, van het erg naar het ergerste maken :frons: 

deze loverboys moeten hard aangepakt worden.

en voor de marokkaanse hoeren di edat vrijwillig doen zeg ik ga door zolang je maar bijdraagt aan de belastingdienst vind ik prima en het is ook goed voor de inetgratie  :melig:

----------


## 888

99,9% is gedwongen door Loverboys en de 0,1% doen dit uit pure armoede, maar ze doen allen wel veilig. Zulke meiden die dit hebben meegemaakt worden hele keiharde meiden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *99,9% is gedwongen door Loverboys en de 0,1% doen dit uit pure armoede, maar ze doen allen wel veilig. Zulke meiden die dit hebben meegemaakt worden hele keiharde meiden.*



Groenland is blijkbaar nog heel ver van de bewoonde wereld.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Groenland is blijkbaar nog heel ver van de bewoonde wereld.*


Nog wel.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door prins-anouar_ 
> *ach mensjes maak je niet druk, is hun lichaam hun vagina, laat ze doen wat ze niet laten kunnen, hun eindrapport komt wel.
> 
> maar wel een schande voor de verzorgde moslima meiden die normaal hun dagelijkse dingen doen. 
> 
> maar wat mij betreft, mogen ze van mij op de brandstapel die slordige marokaanse meiden. just my opinion  
> 
> we moeten die moedervlekken in de islam wegpoetsen en ons vergelijken met goede dingen. 
> 
> ...




Als jij hem maar mag aansteken zeker, piromaan!!!!!!!

----------


## arnold12

Hoi jullie gaan er van uit dat het alleen jonge meiden is.
die seks hebben met negers.
Ook oudere vrouwen gaan met negers.
Ik denk dat de Moslim mannen beter voor hun vrouwen moeten zorgen.Ook met seks

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door prins-anouar_ 
> *als ik hem mag aansteken zeker waarom niet.
> 
> iemand moet het doen toch.
> 
> net als de verotte appels in de kist, moeten ook vewijderd worden.
> 
> mits jij van verotte appels houd.
> 
> ...



Kortom, het laatste vind ik uitstekend. 

Voor de rest staat het braken me nader dan het lachen.


De groeten.

----------


## 888

> ach mensjes maak je niet druk, is hun lichaam hun vagina, laat ze doen wat ze niet laten kunnen, hun eindrapport komt wel.


Wat wil je ermee zeggen?



> maar wel een schande voor de verzorgde moslima meiden die normaal hun dagelijkse dingen doen.





> maar wat mij betreft, mogen ze van mij op de brandstapel die slordige marokaanse meiden. just my opinion


Waarom op de brandstappel? Licht dit ff toe. Je kan dit toch op een normale manier aanspreken.




> we moeten die moedervlekken in de islam wegpoetsen en ons vergelijken met goede dingen.








there can be oly one  :plet:  [/B][/QUOTE]

----------


## 888

Je krijgt mijn msn niet.

----------


## Joesoef

:kotsen:

----------


## adilm

JE ZEGT WEL DAT HET GEEN PROBLEEM IS DAT JE VROUW GEEN MAAGD IS, MAAR IK WEET ZEKER DAT DAT EEN PROBLEEM GAAT WORDEN ZODRA JE GETROUWD EN VERLIEFD BENT.

MAAR HET LIGT ER OOK AAN OF DAT EEN PROBLEEM WORD:
WANT ALS JE TOEKOMSTIGE VROUW EEN WEDUWE OF GESCHEIDEN IS IS HET GEEN PROBLEEM WANT DE PROFEET VREDE ZIJ MET HEM WAS OOK MET EEN AANTAL VROUWEN GETROUWD DIE GEEN MAAGD MEER WAREN.


MAAR ALS JE TOEKOMSTIGE VROUW GEWOON NET ALS DE KOEFAR GEWOON VRIENDJES HEEFT GEHAD OF ONE NIGHT STANDS MET WILDVREEMDE DAN WORDT HET ECHT EEN PROBLEEM. WANT DAN VINDT DE VROUW GEWOON EEN HOER. EN DAT GELDT OOK VOOR MANNEN NET ZO GOED, WANT ALS JE GEEN MAAGD MEER BENT ALS JE GAAT TROUWEN DAN BEN JE GEWOON NET ALS DE KOEFAR EN NET ZO HOER ALS EEN VROUW.

----------


## 888

> JE ZEGT WEL DAT HET GEEN PROBLEEM IS DAT JE VROUW GEEN MAAGD IS, MAAR IK WEET ZEKER DAT DAT EEN PROBLEEM GAAT WORDEN ZODRA JE GETROUWD EN VERLIEFD BENT.


Als ze dan met iemand anders vreemd zal gaan dan wel. Ook als de man vreemd zal gaan.




> MAAR HET LIGT ER OOK AAN OF DAT EEN PROBLEEM WORD:
> WANT ALS JE TOEKOMSTIGE VROUW EEN WEDUWE OF GESCHEIDEN IS IS HET GEEN PROBLEEM WANT DE PROFEET VREDE ZIJ MET HEM WAS OOK MET EEN AANTAL VROUWEN GETROUWD DIE GEEN MAAGD MEER WAREN.


Dit is een ander verhaal.




> MAAR ALS JE TOEKOMSTIGE VROUW GEWOON NET ALS DE KOEFAR GEWOON VRIENDJES HEEFT GEHAD OF ONE NIGHT STANDS MET WILDVREEMDE DAN WORDT HET ECHT EEN PROBLEEM. WANT DAN VINDT DE VROUW GEWOON EEN HOER. EN DAT GELDT OOK VOOR MANNEN NET ZO GOED, WANT ALS JE GEEN MAAGD MEER BENT ALS JE GAAT TROUWEN DAN BEN JE GEWOON NET ALS DE KOEFAR EN NET ZO HOER ALS EEN VROUW.


Mag ze geen vriendjes hebben gehad en hoe kan je controleren of ze One Nights Stands heeft gehad?

----------


## adilm

ga toch weg met je democratie, weer iets voor de koefar.

LANG LEVE DE SHARIA'H

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door adilm_ 
> *ga toch weg met je democratie, weer iets voor de koefar.
> 
> LANG LEVE DE SHARIA'H*


Democratie past in de Nederlandse traditie.

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door adilm_ 
> *JE ZEGT WEL DAT HET GEEN PROBLEEM IS DAT JE VROUW GEEN MAAGD IS, MAAR IK WEET ZEKER DAT DAT EEN PROBLEEM GAAT WORDEN ZODRA JE GETROUWD EN VERLIEFD BENT.
> 
> MAAR HET LIGT ER OOK AAN OF DAT EEN PROBLEEM WORD:
> WANT ALS JE TOEKOMSTIGE VROUW EEN WEDUWE OF GESCHEIDEN IS IS HET GEEN PROBLEEM WANT DE PROFEET VREDE ZIJ MET HEM WAS OOK MET EEN AANTAL VROUWEN GETROUWD DIE GEEN MAAGD MEER WAREN.
> 
> 
> MAAR ALS JE TOEKOMSTIGE VROUW GEWOON NET ALS DE KOEFAR GEWOON VRIENDJES HEEFT GEHAD OF ONE NIGHT STANDS MET WILDVREEMDE DAN WORDT HET ECHT EEN PROBLEEM. WANT DAN VINDT DE VROUW GEWOON EEN HOER. EN DAT GELDT OOK VOOR MANNEN NET ZO GOED, WANT ALS JE GEEN MAAGD MEER BENT ALS JE GAAT TROUWEN DAN BEN JE GEWOON NET ALS DE KOEFAR EN NET ZO HOER ALS EEN VROUW.*


Is je onzekerheid net zo groot als het aantal hoofdletters dat je gebruikt?

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door adilm_ 
> *ga toch weg met je democratie, weer iets voor de koefar.
> 
> LANG LEVE DE SHARIA'H*


WEG MET DE SHARIA'H

----------


## adilm

> _Geplaatst door Nelis70_ 
> *WEG MET DE SHARIA'H*


LANG LEVE DE SHARIA'H NOGMAALS! EN WEET JE WAAROM, OMDAT HET DE ENIGE WET IS DIE OPLOSSINGEN GEEFT VOOR ALLE PROBLEMEN DIE NU IN DE WERELD ZIJN, INCLUSIEF JIJ. EN OM EVEN ANTWOORD TE GEVEN OP JOUW REACTIE WAAROM IK HOOFDLETTERS GEBRUIK: IK BEN MEER DAN ZEKER VAN MIJN ZAAK.

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door adilm_ 
> *LANG LEVE DE SHARIA'H NOGMAALS! EN WEET JE WAAROM, OMDAT HET DE ENIGE WET IS DIE OPLOSSINGEN GEEFT VOOR ALLE PROBLEMEN DIE NU IN DE WERELD ZIJN, INCLUSIEF JIJ. EN OM EVEN ANTWOORD TE GEVEN OP JOUW REACTIE WAAROM IK HOOFDLETTERS GEBRUIK: IK BEN MEER DAN ZEKER VAN MIJN ZAAK.*


Een wet kan nooit een oplossing zijn voor alle problemen. Volgens mij is dat een fundamentele onmogelijkheid. Zelfs als er een volmaakte wet zou bestaan, zou het functioneren ervan afhankelijk zijn van degenen voor wie die wet zou zijn, de mensen. En wij mensen houden ons nooit volkomen aan een wet, zelfs als die volmaakt zou zijn.
Dus een wet als oplossing voor alle problemen kan niet.

Daarnaast geloof ik niet dat de sharia een volmaakte wet is, maar dat is weer een andere discussie.


Over het algemeen doen mensen die hoofdletters gebruiken dit omdat ze heel graag willen dat iedereen hun gelooft, omdat ze er zelf eigenlijk niet zo zeker van zijn. Net als mensen die veel dure woorden gebruiken graag indruk willen maken omdat ze onzeker zijn over de ideeen die ze proberen te verwoorden. Maar misschien ben jij wel de uitzondering die de regel bevestigd.

----------


## doeidoei

Het klopt idd dat er aardig wat marokkaanse vrouwen in deze business werken. Ik heb zelf een keer een aangenaam uurtje mogen besteden met een dame uit Arnhem. Ze deed zelfs grieks, ik moest wel voorzichtig aan doen, maar het was heerlijk.

----------


## mounier10

waar gaat t heen met deze wereld,wallah wij moeten veel huilen dan lachen

----------


## miss amazigh

:Confused:  hallo allemaal ik ben sara kom uit utrecht ik werk in een verenging genaams alouan in gouda.ik werk daar als trajectbegeleidster voor moslimvrouwen die het moeilijk hebben met de islam en er niet uit kunnen komen.Ik heb laatst een cd ven een vrouw gekregen over vervloekte stemmen van de niet gelovigen als jullie het willen horen regeer dan salamoealikoem

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Hoererij is geen vak.*


Helemaal mee eens!!

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Subhaan 'Allah,


"Islamitische vrouwen zijn kuis. Hebben geen seks voor het huwelijk. Wij moeten zorgen dat zij zich net zo gaan gedragen als wij. 
Want wij vrije autochtone ongelovige liberale Nederlanders, wij moeten er voor zorgen dat zij zich gaan assimileren. De Islam en die achterlijke moslims moeten worden uitgeroeid. 

Hoe doen wij dat?

Verdeel en heers. 

Stuur die 'homo sugar daddies van 50+' op die zielige kleine Marokkaanse jongens. 
Verleid ze met geld en aandacht. 
Geef hun ouders de schuld. Alleen hun ouders en de opvoeding die ze thuis krijgen. Maar veroordeel die oude vieze blanke homo mannen niet! Want he..zo doen wij dat in Nederland.

Zeg "het is hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid..hadden ze maar..hun kinderen goed moeten opvoeden". 

Verdeel en heers. 
Ook moslim vrouwen moeten het ontgelden. 


"Geef ze een dilemma!" "Of ze wordt hoer of...alle moslim vrouwen moeten vrij seksueel verkeer hebben. Hun vrije seksuele gedrag moet door de gehele moslim gemeenschap als norm geaccepteerd worden. En daar zullen wij wel voor zorgen." 

Hoe doen wij dat? 

Nooit van self-fulfilling gehoord. Zeg dat vrouwen onderdrukt worden. Zeg dat het komt door " hun achterlijke cultuur." 
Laat het elke dag op tv zien. 
Zeg "als je je zuster meer vrij had gelaten was ze nu geen hoer geweest". Dan zal hij zich schuldig voelen en de Koran vervloeken. 

Net of daaaaaaar om gaat. 

Ja..wat is eigenlijk de oorzaak van die negatieve berichten als loverboys etc. De Koran? Denk het niet.

Maar goed als je niet wilt dat de arm van de islam langer wordt, moet je wel met argumenten komen om de islam te beschuldigen van al het shit. 
Twee vliegen in 1 klap. 

1. jongeren assimileren
2. koran beschuldigen

Weet je wat de realiteit is. Wat belangrijk is voor deze jongeren? Onderwijs en de arbeidsmarkt. 

Ik hoop dat er steeds meer islamitische zusters en broeders af zullen studeren in geneeskunde, rechten, politicologie etc. Zich intellectueel ontwikkelen.

Dat de arm van de islam steeds langer zal worden. Dat er een islamitisch minister president zal komen, onderwijzers etc. 

Zodat deze jongeren oprecht geholpen kunnen worden. 

groet, Rabia

----------


## Twinman

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Subhaan 'Allah,
> 
> 
> *


 


> "Islamitische vrouwen zijn kuis. Hebben geen seks voor het huwelijk. Wij moeten zorgen dat zij zich net zo gaan gedragen als wij.


Dat zijn niet de gedachten van alle autochtonen!




> Stuur die 'homo sugar daddies van 50+' op die zielige kleine Marokkaanse jongens.


Niemand stuurt die viezerikken hoor!




> Geef hun ouders de schuld. Alleen hun ouders en de opvoeding die ze thuis krijgen. Maar veroordeel die oude vieze blanke homo mannen niet! Want he..zo doen wij dat in Nederland.


Ik en met mij heel veel autochtonen veroordelen deze mannen ten zeerste, en zouden ze het liefst afslachten, dus niet generaliseren a.u.b. !




> "Geef ze een dilemma!" "Of ze wordt hoer of...alle moslim vrouwen moeten vrij seksueel verkeer hebben. Hun vrije seksuele gedrag moet door de gehele moslim gemeenschap als norm geaccepteerd worden. En daar zullen wij wel voor zorgen."


Niks geen dilemma, slechts de vrije keuze!!!




> Weet je wat de realiteit is. Wat belangrijk is voor deze jongeren? Onderwijs en de arbeidsmarkt. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat er steeds meer islamitische zusters en broeders af zullen studeren in geneeskunde, rechten, politicologie etc. Zich intellectueel ontwikkelen.


Mee eens!!!




> Dat de arm van de islam steeds langer zal worden. Dat er een islamitisch minister president zal komen, onderwijzers etc. 
> 
> Zodat deze jongeren oprecht geholpen kunnen worden.


Hmmm, deels mee eens.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Subhaan 'Allah,
> 
> 
> "Islamitische vrouwen zijn kuis. Hebben geen seks voor het huwelijk. Wij moeten zorgen dat zij zich net zo gaan gedragen als wij. 
> Want wij vrije autochtone ongelovige liberale Nederlanders, wij moeten er voor zorgen dat zij zich gaan assimileren. De Islam en die achterlijke moslims moeten worden uitgeroeid. 
> 
> Hoe doen wij dat?
> 
> ...


 :ole: 

Open up your eyes, then you realise...

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Subhaan 'Allah,
> 
> 
> "Islamitische vrouwen zijn kuis. Hebben geen seks voor het huwelijk. Wij moeten zorgen dat zij zich net zo gaan gedragen als wij. 
> Want wij vrije autochtone ongelovige liberale Nederlanders, wij moeten er voor zorgen dat zij zich gaan assimileren. De Islam en die achterlijke moslims moeten worden uitgeroeid. 
> *


*
'wij' ? Wie zijn dat? Hou eens op met je complottheorin. Als je niet kritisch naar jezelf durft te kijken, en naar de gemeenschap waarmee jij jezelf identificeert, zal je nooit groeien, noch intellectueel, noch moreel.
Die keus heb JIJ, die maakt niemand anders voor je.
[/quote]

Hoe doen wij dat?

Verdeel en heers. 

Stuur die 'homo sugar daddies van 50+' op die zielige kleine Marokkaanse jongens. 
Verleid ze met geld en aandacht. 
Geef hun ouders de schuld. Alleen hun ouders en de opvoeding die ze thuis krijgen. Maar veroordeel die oude vieze blanke homo mannen niet! Want he..zo doen wij dat in Nederland.

Zeg "het is hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid..hadden ze maar..hun kinderen goed moeten opvoeden". 

Verdeel en heers. 
Ook moslim vrouwen moeten het ontgelden. 


"Geef ze een dilemma!" "Of ze wordt hoer of...alle moslim vrouwen moeten vrij seksueel verkeer hebben. Hun vrije seksuele gedrag moet door de gehele moslim gemeenschap als norm geaccepteerd worden. En daar zullen wij wel voor zorgen." 

Hoe doen wij dat? 

Nooit van self-fulfilling gehoord. Zeg dat vrouwen onderdrukt worden. Zeg dat het komt door " hun achterlijke cultuur." 
Laat het elke dag op tv zien. 
Zeg "als je je zuster meer vrij had gelaten was ze nu geen hoer geweest". Dan zal hij zich schuldig voelen en de Koran vervloeken. 

Net of daaaaaaar om gaat. 

Ja..wat is eigenlijk de oorzaak van die negatieve berichten als loverboys etc. De Koran? Denk het niet.

Maar goed als je niet wilt dat de arm van de islam langer wordt, moet je wel met argumenten komen om de islam te beschuldigen van al het shit. 
Twee vliegen in 1 klap. 

1. jongeren assimileren
2. koran beschuldigen

Weet je wat de realiteit is. Wat belangrijk is voor deze jongeren? Onderwijs en de arbeidsmarkt. 

Ik hoop dat er steeds meer islamitische zusters en broeders af zullen studeren in geneeskunde, rechten, politicologie etc. Zich intellectueel ontwikkelen.

Dat de arm van de islam steeds langer zal worden. Dat er een islamitisch minister president zal komen, onderwijzers etc. 

Zodat deze jongeren oprecht geholpen kunnen worden. 

groet, Rabia* [/QUOTE]

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Twinman_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, deels mee eens.*


Waar ben je het niet mee eens?

----------


## brahim antwerpe

JAA DA IS WAAR DA SOMS EEN MORKKAANSE DAME MET EEN KUT HOLLANDER OF BLEEKSCHEET OG NIGRO IS MA DA KOMT GEWOON
DA GEEN ENKELE MARAKKAANSE PLAYBOY DIE WILT.
EN JAA JE MOET HET OOK AAN BEIDEN KANTEN BEKIJKEN
MAROKKANNEN HEBBEN ALLE HOLLANDSE WIJFEN SUFGENEUKT
ZE DOEN ALLES EN OOK NOG GRATIS ZO ZIT HET IN HUN SAMENLEVING EY DAAROM PAS IK ME AAN EN NEUK IK ELKE DAG EEN ANDERE BLONDE SLETJE HAHHAHA

----------


## brahim antwerpe

JAA DA IS WAAR DA SOMS EEN MORKKAANSE DAME MET EEN KUT HOLLANDER OF BLEEKSCHEET OG NIGRO IS MA DA KOMT GEWOON
DA GEEN ENKELE MARAKKAANSE PLAYBOY DIE WILT.
EN JAA JE MOET HET OOK AAN BEIDEN KANTEN BEKIJKEN
MAROKKANNEN HEBBEN ALLE HOLLANDSE WIJFEN SUFGENEUKT
ZE DOEN ALLES EN OOK NOG GRATIS ZO ZIT HET IN HUN SAMENLEVING EY DAAROM PAS IK ME AAN EN NEUK IK ELKE DAG EEN ANDERE BLONDE SLETJE HAHHAHA

----------


## brahim antwerpe

JAA DA IS WAAR DA SOMS EEN MORKKAANSE DAME MET EEN KUT HOLLANDER OF BLEEKSCHEET OG NIGRO IS MA DA KOMT GEWOON
DA GEEN ENKELE MARAKKAANSE PLAYBOY DIE WILT.
EN JAA JE MOET HET OOK AAN BEIDEN KANTEN BEKIJKEN
MAROKKANNEN HEBBEN ALLE HOLLANDSE WIJFEN SUFGENEUKT
ZE DOEN ALLES EN OOK NOG GRATIS ZO ZIT HET IN HUN SAMENLEVING EY DAAROM PAS IK ME AAN EN NEUK IK ELKE DAG EEN ANDERE BLONDE SLETJE HAHHAHA

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens!!*


Wat is het dan wel?

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door brahim antwerpe_ 
> *JAA DA IS WAAR DA SOMS EEN MORKKAANSE DAME MET EEN KUT HOLLANDER OF BLEEKSCHEET OG NIGRO IS MA DA KOMT GEWOON
> DA GEEN ENKELE MARAKKAANSE PLAYBOY DIE WILT.
> EN JAA JE MOET HET OOK AAN BEIDEN KANTEN BEKIJKEN
> MAROKKANNEN HEBBEN ALLE HOLLANDSE WIJFEN SUFGENEUKT
> ZE DOEN ALLES EN OOK NOG GRATIS ZO ZIT HET IN HUN SAMENLEVING EY DAAROM PAS IK ME AAN EN NEUK IK ELKE DAG EEN ANDERE BLONDE SLETJE HAHHAHA*


sneu

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ik zag vorige keer ook een bloedmooie Marokkaanse dame met een neger.
> 
> Maar hoe weet je dat? Dat steeds meer dames voor dat vak kiezen?*


Wie weet is het een goede klant ?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Wie weet is het een goede klant ?*


Zal kunnen  :bril:

----------


## DeRealist

mensen mensen mensen,

de oplossing ligt bij god.....

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door DeRealist_ 
> *mensen mensen mensen,
> 
> de oplossing ligt bij god.....*


Wie weet?

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Fasil_allah_ 
> *LANGE LEVE SHARIA'H
> want dit is om mens te behoeden van ziektes, dwaasheid etc.
> 
> Shariah is juist voor innerlijk groei in dit leven met liefde, harmonie en vrede met elkander.*


Hoe de sharia in de praktijk werkt heb je gezien bij de Taliban. De sharia is onrechtvaardig.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Fasil_allah_ 
> *LANGE LEVE SHARIA'H
> want dit is om mens te behoeden van ziektes, dwaasheid etc.
> 
> Shariah is juist voor innerlijk groei in dit leven met liefde, harmonie en vrede met elkander.*


Als jij hier de Sharia ingevoerd wil hebben dan .......................>

----------


## rasje

Ik weet niet of er meer marokkaanse meiden gaan hoereren en ik weet niet hoe dit komt.

Ik zou het wel jammer vinden voor diegene die erin zijn getrokken.

of marokkaanse meiden op zwarten vallen? ja,ik zie er ook meer met zwarten, maar ik zie ook meer blondines met zwarten.

Wie weet hebben ze met hun rap en ik weet niet wat, toch goed aangeslagen bij de vrouwheid.

Ik zelf heb er niks mee, maar allee komaan, die zwarten zijn jarenlang de deurmat van iedere bevolking geweest.

Er zitten vast en zeker heel veel goeden bij.

vergeet niet dalijk zijn het de arabieren die de deurmat worden van iedere bevolking. Of misschien zijn we het al.

----------


## 888

Je ziet dit steeds meer. Lijkt net een mode verschijnsel.

----------


## HarounRachid

Een woord:

Amen!

----------


## HarounRachid

Een woord:

Amen!

----------


## 888

We moeten ze uit de prostitutie halen en de loverboys keihard aanpakken. Vooral op financieel gebied en het geld teruggeven aan de meiden. Na verekening met de belastindienst.

----------


## gizmoo

> _Geplaatst door gelderse_ 
> *Ze zijn tegenwoordig veel te matrialistisch.*



Gucci en Chanel worden steeds duurder dus worden alle middelen aangereikt om het geld binnen te halen.  :Smilie:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *Gucci en Chanel worden steeds duurder dus worden alle middelen aangereikt om het geld binnen te halen. *


Kan je mijn vertellen hoe jouw werkwijze is?

----------


## Bashar Assad

_Jammer_

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Bashar Assad_ 
> *Jammer*


Wat is jammer?

----------


## gizmoo

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Kan je mijn vertellen hoe jouw werkwijze is?*



Welke werkwijze bedoel je?  :Confused:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *Welke werkwijze bedoel je? *


Dit vraag ik juist aan jou?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dorinthe_ 
> *Daar kan ik alleen maar mee instemmen, gewoon kaalplukken die Lovereboys, alles wat hun status geeft en een flinke douw achter de tralies. Dat niet alleen, de meisjes moeten op alle gebieden geholpen worden.
> 
> Vanavond is er een documentaire op Canvas, Seksslavinnen.
> 20:50-21:40 uur
> 
> Dorinthe.*


Ze moeten het geld terug geven aan de meiden.

----------


## ell-hayaat

> _Geplaatst door Center Parcs_ 
> *Het valt mij op dat er steeds marokaanse meiden als prositutuee gaan werken bij ons in Utrecht zie je veel van de meiden werken.
> 
> En je ziet steeds meer marokaanse meiden met negers gaan ( niet dat ik daar wat tegen heb) en met turkse jongens of hollanders gaan.
> 
> Komt dat nou door dat wij anders tegen sex aan kijken en niet kunnen accepteren dat een meid soms geen maagd is zonder dat ze een hoer is.
> 
> Natuurlijk ik heb makkelijk praten want ik heb geen zus.
> 
> ...


Salam halaikom broeder.
Allereerst kan ik niet oordelen over dat Marokkaanse meisjes meer in de hoerenstraat werken want ik kom er nooit ell hamdoelillah
En je kan pas oordelen wanneer je hebt gezien met je ogen en gehoord met je eigen oren..Ik neem aan dat jij dat dus hebt gezien en gehoord?
Mn broeder, wat maakt het uit welke afkosmt het is als een meisje als hoer gaat werken? Een moslims meisje die als hoer werkt, zal door Allah swt niet gevraagd worden waar ze vandaan kwam maar wat ze in haar leven heeft gedaan..
En dat jij het normaal vindt dat meisjes tegenwoordig intiem zijn met jongens voor het huwelijk, is geen moslimse uitspraak..
En een moslim die leeft als een ongelovige, denkt als een ongevolige en doet als een ongevolige zal ook sterven als een ongelovige.
moge Allah swt je vergeven en ons op het Rechte pad leiden inshaAllah.


Salam halaikom wr wb

----------


## gizmoo

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Subhaan 'Allah,
> 
> 
> "Islamitische vrouwen zijn kuis. Hebben geen seks voor het huwelijk. Wij moeten zorgen dat zij zich net zo gaan gedragen als wij. 
> Want wij vrije autochtone ongelovige liberale Nederlanders, wij moeten er voor zorgen dat zij zich gaan assimileren. De Islam en die achterlijke moslims moeten worden uitgeroeid. 
> 
> Hoe doen wij dat?
> 
> ...




She is the one.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door skiboy_ 
> *http://marsex.madpage.com/onlythebestmocros.htm
> 
> hier heb je meer hoeren*


Getver. Denk je echt dat zennet tegen hun zin doen?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door skiboy_ 
> *http://marsex.madpage.com/onlythebestmocros.htm
> 
> hier heb je meer hoeren*


Waarom zit jij stiekem foto's te maken en vervolgens hier op maroc.nl plaatsen? Zal jij enkele foto's weg willen halen? (2 zijn er minderjarig)!!!!! Die links!!!!

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Waarom zit jij stiekem foto's te maken en vervolgens hier op maroc.nl plaatsen? Zal jij enkele foto's weg willen halen? (2 zijn er minderjarig)!!!!! Die links!!!!*


How do you know?  :Confused:

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *She is the one.*


she is the one that still believes in fairy tales

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *How do you know? *


Ik ken er een paar. Wonen bij mij in de buurt.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ik ken er een paar. Wonen bij mij in de buurt.*


Debiel!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Debiel!*


Wat ik je in je mail al zei dat ik die ene ben. (pict.10).

----------


## frgf

weer zijn jullie tegen sex

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door frgf_ 
> *weer zijn jullie tegen sex*


Dus jij bent diegene die foto's zit te plaatsen?

----------


## Suzy17

> _Geplaatst door brahim antwerpe_ 
> *JAA DA IS WAAR DA SOMS EEN MORKKAANSE DAME MET EEN KUT HOLLANDER OF BLEEKSCHEET OG NIGRO IS MA DA KOMT GEWOON
> DA GEEN ENKELE MARAKKAANSE PLAYBOY DIE WILT.
> EN JAA JE MOET HET OOK AAN BEIDEN KANTEN BEKIJKEN
> MAROKKANNEN HEBBEN ALLE HOLLANDSE WIJFEN SUFGENEUKT
> ZE DOEN ALLES EN OOK NOG GRATIS ZO ZIT HET IN HUN SAMENLEVING EY DAAROM PAS IK ME AAN EN NEUK IK ELKE DAG EEN ANDERE BLONDE SLETJE HAHHAHA*



kuthollander bleekscheet, jeetje wat een discriminatie.
Vind je het gek dat nederlanders zo ook over jou denken.
Wat een idioot ben je zeg.

----------


## Takaboest

Als onze marokkaanse mannen zich wat meer zouden gedragen als echte moslims en hun 'dame' behandelen zoals ze moet behandeld worden,zou 99% van de meisjes die met 'andere nationaliteiten' omgaan ,lekker bij hun eigen 'soort' blijven.
Helaas is dit niet het geval,dus zoeken zij hun toevlucht in WEL aardige mannen,die een greintje respect tonen.
 :wat?!:

----------


## Nederlandertje

Het zal steeds meer gaan voorkomen dat Marokkaanse meid en jongens sex hebben voor een huwelijk of met andere culturen of relegies gaan.

----------


## Senorina

Het is inderdaad een spijtige zaak. Het komt meer en meer voor dat Marokkaanse vrouwen in de prostitutie gaan.
Zoals een voorgaande het reeds vermeldde, het is een beroep en 1 van de oudste beroepen die er bestaat. Dit zal meer te maken hebben met materialisme. Het draait puur om geld en deze dames zijn gewoon te lui om te studeren en iets te bereiken in het leven. 
Is toch geen job dat ik zou willen doen. 
Uiteindelijk, is het ieder voor zich. Voor de ene is luxe belangrijk voor de andere is een normaal leven met een gezin belangrijker. 

Waarom Marokkaanse meisjes met andere rassen omgaan, is trouwens niet ver te zoeken. Onze Marokkanen hebben geen respect voor hun Marokkaanse vrouwen. Ze zijn goed voor af te spreken en sex te hebben. Maar als de tijd is aangebroken om aan iets serieus te beginnen, zijn die Marokkaanse meisjes niet meer goed genoeg omdat ze ontmaagd is.
Conclusie: die vrouwen gaan ergens anders zoeken waar ze op zijn minst nog respect krijgen, of het nu een donkere is (ipv N***r) of een Turk, Hollander is. Trouwens, het maakt niet veel uit. We zijn allemaal kinderen van god. Ik ondervind zelf dat onze Marokkanen vrij racistish zijn. 

Ik heb zelf nooit een stabiele relatie gehad met een Marokkaan, gewoon om het feit dat ze absoluut geen respect hebben en daarboven 
op nog van je proberen te profiteren.

Als je wilt dat Marokkaanse dames naar de Marokkaanse mannen kijken, show us some respect en beoordeel niet al te snel. You have no right. Dit kan alleen maar Allah subhana wata3alla!!!

----------


## 702-386-5397

> Het is inderdaad een spijtige zaak. Het komt meer en meer voor dat Marokkaanse vrouwen in de prostitutie gaan.
> Zoals een voorgaande het reeds vermeldde, het is een beroep en 1 van de oudste beroepen die er bestaat. Dit zal meer te maken hebben met materialisme. Het draait puur om geld en deze dames zijn gewoon te lui om te studeren en iets te bereiken in het leven. 
> Is toch geen job dat ik zou willen doen. 
> Uiteindelijk, is het ieder voor zich. Voor de ene is luxe belangrijk voor de andere is een normaal leven met een gezin belangrijker. 
> 
> Waarom Marokkaanse meisjes met andere rassen omgaan, is trouwens niet ver te zoeken. Onze Marokkanen hebben geen respect voor hun Marokkaanse vrouwen. Ze zijn goed voor af te spreken en sex te hebben. Maar als de tijd is aangebroken om aan iets serieus te beginnen, zijn die Marokkaanse meisjes niet meer goed genoeg omdat ze ontmaagd is.
> Conclusie: die vrouwen gaan ergens anders zoeken waar ze op zijn minst nog respect krijgen, of het nu een donkere is (ipv N***r) of een Turk, Hollander is. Trouwens, het maakt niet veel uit. We zijn allemaal kinderen van god. Ik ondervind zelf dat onze Marokkanen vrij racistish zijn. 
> 
> Ik heb zelf nooit een stabiele relatie gehad met een Marokkaan, gewoon om het feit dat ze absoluut geen respect hebben en daarboven 
> ...




Dat is dus een vooroordeel en daarmee bewijs je geen haar beter te zijn dan al die racistische Marokkanen die geen respect zouden tonen voor vrouwen. 

Grappig eigenlijk dat je niet door hebt hoe je met zulke beweringen je eigen vader de grond in boort, die respecteert je moeder dus ook niet?? Jij bent ook opgevoed door de Marokkaanse man die je zo veracht dus wat meer respect en waardering voor de Marokkaanse man (zoals je vader) zal je geen kwaad doen.

----------


## Senorina

Deze topic gaat over jongeren van tegenwoordig. Wat heeft nu mijn vader of moeder hiermee te maken? 
Typisch, je gaat een discussie aan maar je kunt het niet laten mijn ouders hierme te mengen. 
Je laat blijken dat ik racistish ben maar daar gaat het niet om. Het gaat om respect te tonen voor elkaar wat ook je achtergrond is. 

Ik discussieer liever met iemand die open staat voor dicussies en die niet ineens heel mijn familie erbij haalt.

----------


## 702-386-5397

> Deze topic gaat over jongeren van tegenwoordig. Wat heeft nu mijn vader of moeder hiermee te maken? 
> Typisch, je gaat een discussie aan maar je kunt het niet laten mijn ouders hierme te mengen. 
> Je laat blijken dat ik racistish ben maar daar gaat het niet om. Het gaat om respect te tonen voor elkaar wat ook je achtergrond is. 
> 
> Ik discussieer liever met iemand die open staat voor dicussies en die niet ineens heel mijn familie erbij haalt.


Dus alle Marokkanen van de oude generatie hadden wel respect voor hun vrouwen maar de nieuwe generatie die opgegroeid is in Belgie/Nederland niet?? Wat is er dan zo Marokkaanse aan de mensen waarop jij nu afgeeft als een racist want dat is het...mooier kan je het niet maken ook al probeer je het voor jezelf te verbloemen

Als je geen logische tegenargumenten hebt om je racisitische bewering te staven moet je dat niet op mij afschuiven

----------


## Albino90

Pure onzin dit! Hoezo zou 99,9 procent van de vrouwen gedwongen worden en 0,01 procent vrijwillig kiezen voor hoererij? Niet alle vrouwen zijn hoeren en niet alle hoeren worden gedwongen. Marokkaanse meisjes zijn ook gewoon mensen die van seks kunnen genieten!

----------


## ton s

De hoer is spelen is het oudste vak ter wereld

----------


## ton s

Ook de marokaanse jongens zijn veel vertegenwoordigd in het uitgaansleven en op internet die zich aanbieden voor geld.Ik denk dat er meer prostitutie bij de mannen zit als bij de marokaanse meiden

----------


## faatjeUSG

Veel mensen proberen de Marokkaanse meisjes in de Islam te beschermen, om te zegen van ja loverboys dit loverboys dat. Geloof het of niet, ik heb zo veel vriendinnen buiten min studie die gewoon een vriend hebben en zowat elke week (of zelfs meer) naar bed gaan met hun lief, en dat is gewoon hun eigen keus. De een valt op turken de andere weer op Negers. Dus sorry hoor, maar ik vind het gewoon een slap excuus om te zeggen dat de meisjes onschuldig zijn, maar dat is grotendeels gewoon grotendeels gelogen

----------


## Cleo_patra

Als je niet daarheen ging, wist je ook niet welke volk het meest in de prostitutie zit ..

----------


## Marokkaan_met_ping

als een kutje een maal nat is wilt ze elke penis vangen van groot tot klein van dik tot normaal van besneden tot onbesneden van zwart of wit of getint als ze maar klaarkomt en geniet!

----------


## stijlvol en eerlijk

> ga toch weg met je democratie, weer iets voor de koefar.
> 
> 
> LANG LEVE DE SHARIA'H


Heb jij respect alle mensen? En geniet jij van de democratie?

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Ik weet niet hoe het hier is, maar in marokko zijn er minstens zoveel marokkanse hoerenlopers als hoeren. Hoeveel mannen een traditioneel vrouwtje hebben en voor buiten de deur een 'vriendin'... Of in een appartement waar ik 1x en nooit meer was: kamer naast me werd continu gehuurd door moslim hoerenlopers. Hoeveel vrouwen op straat 'schoonmaakwerk' aanbieden... Ze gaan niet met toeristen mee, te gevaarlijk. Alleen met Marokkanen... 

Ik vind het triest dat marokkanse (en andere) meiden in de prostitutie zitten. Er is zelden sprake van vrijwillige prostitutie. Wat mij betreft ligt de oorzaak bij de vraag, niet bij het aanbod. En deze meiden zijn slachtoffer. 

Janmer dat de focus zo vaak op de maagdelijkheid vd meiden ligt, terwijl maagdelijkheid v mannen veel minder besproken wordt. Vlgs mij maakt de Koran daar nl ook geen onderscheid in.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Het valt mij op dat er steeds marokaanse meiden als prositutuee gaan werken bij ons in Utrecht zie je veel van de meiden werken.
> 
> En je ziet steeds meer marokaanse meiden met negers gaan ( niet dat ik daar wat tegen heb) en met turkse jongens of hollanders gaan.
> 
> Komt dat nou door dat wij anders tegen sex aan kijken en niet kunnen accepteren dat een meid soms geen maagd is zonder dat ze een hoer is.
> 
> Natuurlijk ik heb makkelijk praten want ik heb geen zus.
> 
> Maar volgens mij moeten wij het gewoon accepteren dat een meid ook sex heeft gehad.
> ...


Dat ze met een neger, turk of hollandergaan heeft niks met hoer zijn te maken. Ze worden verliefd op iemand. Dat jij dat niet goed keurt is jouw probleem.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Sorry ik kan me niet herinneren dat mijn mening is veranderd.


De manier dat waarop jij het zegt zou het een feit zijn en geen mening. Het feit is dat hier in Nederland prostitutie een vak is. Wat jou mening erover is maakt niet uit.

----------


## ikram26

ik geloof het niet dat steeds meer Marokkaanse meiden als hoer werken, je hebt in elke volk hoeren zitten advocaten criminelen etc we kunnen dit ook omdraaien ik werk bij de politie en niet als wijkagent of een surveillant  :knipoog:  maar iets anders hoe kan het zo zijn dat steeds meer Marokkanen tussen 17 en 34 jaar veel in aanraking komen met politie? hoe kan het zo zijn dat Marokkaanse jongens van vanaf de 25 in de zware shit zitten? en hoe kan het zo zijn dat er steeds meer Marokkaanse pooiers rond lopen? jullie moeten niet zo snel oordelen als je 2 Marokkaanse hoeren ziet! je moet het verhaal er achter kennen laat het aan Allah over en ja ik heb het over Marokkaanse jongens die echt zo zijn aan de hand van onderzoeken en de dossiers waar ze mee bekend zijn  :Smilie:

----------


## Yasmine_vdb

> Het valt mij op dat er steeds marokaanse meiden als prositutuee gaan werken bij ons in Utrecht zie je veel van de meiden werken.
> 
> En je ziet steeds meer marokaanse meiden met negers gaan ( niet dat ik daar wat tegen heb) en met turkse jongens of hollanders gaan.
> 
> Komt dat nou door dat wij anders tegen sex aan kijken en niet kunnen accepteren dat een meid soms geen maagd is zonder dat ze een hoer is.
> 
> Natuurlijk ik heb makkelijk praten want ik heb geen zus.
> 
> Maar volgens mij moeten wij het gewoon accepteren dat een meid ook sex heeft gehad.
> ...


Maar er zijn helaas ook marokkaanse jongens die het helaas met negerinnen doen wat ook erg is terwijl ze wel normale meiden kan krijgen.

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

> Maar er zijn helaas ook marokkaanse jongens die het helaas met negerinnen doen wat ook erg is terwijl ze wel normale meiden kan krijgen.


 :verward:  wat is er mis aan negerinnen??? Mijn beste vriendin (blank) haar kids zijn half Nigeriaans. Die kids volgen een goeie studie (de oudste doet hogeschool), en n van de kids werkt. Jonge meiden en kerel zoals zoveel andere jonge meiden/kerels VAN EENDER WELKE AFKOMST. Er is niks aan hen wat abnormaal lijkt hoor. 
Er moet mij efkes iets van de lever; wat is er in *gods-naam* verkeerd met een Marokkaanse jongen die op een negerin of belgische of nederlandse of whatever..wat is daar verkeerd aan dat die daarop valt, dat die daarop verliefd kan worden??? Zijn wij buitenaardse wezens of wat??  :kwaad:  Precies of het bij jullie allemaal DE PERFECTE VROUWEN zijn!
Je mag me niet kwalijk nemen eh..maar mocht IK als half-Belgische o.a. ZO een reacties geven dan krijg ik het verwijt dat ik racist ben! Ik stel me altijd open voor een andere cultuur en ja, ik ben ook dolverliefd *geweest* op een Marokkaan dus kan ik misschien ook als abnormaal genoemd worden.  :verward: 

Excuseer me hoor, maar nu ben JIJ niet beter dan een racist die het tegen Marokkanen etc heeft..
leer eens met elkaar overeen te komen, en een ander niet zo te veroordelen IPV ZO TE DISCRIMINEREN!
 :kwaad:

----------


## internetbezoeker

> JAA DA IS WAAR DA SOMS EEN MORKKAANSE DAME MET EEN KUT HOLLANDER OF BLEEKSCHEET OG NIGRO IS MA DA KOMT GEWOON
> DA GEEN ENKELE MARAKKAANSE PLAYBOY DIE WILT.
> EN JAA JE MOET HET OOK AAN BEIDEN KANTEN BEKIJKEN
> MAROKKANNEN HEBBEN ALLE HOLLANDSE WIJFEN SUFGENEUKT
> ZE DOEN ALLES EN OOK NOG GRATIS ZO ZIT HET IN HUN SAMENLEVING EY DAAROM PAS IK ME AAN EN NEUK IK ELKE DAG EEN ANDERE BLONDE SLETJE HAHHAHA


Wat een verdorven ziel ben jij. 

Ja, en als jouw zus met een Nederlandse of Belgse moslim wilt trouwen, dan is dat een schande en krijgt ze het ene na andere scheldwoord over haar heen uitgespuugd en/of ze wordt geslagen. Hoezo met twee maten meten?

Ik bid dat Allah al jouw zussen en nichten die nog niet getrouwd zijn met een Nederlandse, Belgse of donkere moslimman laat trouwen.

----------


## lena999

Lang leve de hoeren, anders zouden er veel meer vrouwen verkracht worden. Mannen moeten nou eenmaal naar de hoeren, kunnen ze niks aan doen. Kunnen hun lala niet in bedwang houden. Oudste beroep ter wereld die in stand wordt gehouden door kerels die hun kwakkie kwijt moeten.

----------


## Oechen

De laatste maagde marokkaanse leefde in 1940.
de rest wat daarna geproduceerd is zijn allemaal uitgebaggerd!!
Dus mocht je anno 2017 een marokkaanse willen trouwen.,dan zal je helaas voor een uitgebaggerde moeten gaan..! geen ander keus meer helaas,gewoon je kap laarzen aan en gaan met die bannaan.. hoppa doorbaggeren maar...!!!!!!!

----------


## Oechen

En als ze helemaal uitgebaggerd zijn "totallos",
dan willen ze gaan trouwen met een goede marokkaan om een gezinnetje te stichten(als de baarmoeder er niet uitgebaggerd is!).
de eerste beste eis die ze dan stellen(zogenaamd) is dat je wel een goede moslim moet zijn "want het geloof staat voorop"..! Hhhhhee hh errra ee ah aaa hhha aaaaaahhh "k kom niet bij van het lachen man.. echt cool!

----------

